# Профессиональные заболевания баянистов/аккордеонистов



## qwark (22 Ноя 2014)

Правда что игра на баяне или аккордеоне вредна для сердца, потому что приходится постоянно тянуть левой рукой меха?


----------



## vev (22 Ноя 2014)

qwark (22.11.2014, 23:32) писал:


> Правда что игра на баяне или аккордеоне вредна для сердца, потому что приходится постоянно тянуть левой рукой меха?


Интересная теория А дыхание, ежеминутное на протяжении всей жизни очень вредно для легких 
Вообще-то нагрузка, способствующая усилению кровотока, тренирует сердце и должна быть весьма полезна.

Вот игра стоя, весьма вредная для позвоночника вещь, особенно, если мышцы спины не сильно тренированы.


----------



## _Scandalli_ (22 Ноя 2014)

А у меня подбородок кривой Из-за аккордеона)


----------



## Евгений51 (23 Ноя 2014)

*qwark*, 
Знаете, как вредно жить, от этого даже умирают.


----------



## Старков (23 Ноя 2014)

Правда что игра на баяне или аккордеоне вредна для сердца, потому что приходится постоянно тянуть левой рукой меха?

Наоборот, укрепляется сердечная мышца))


----------



## user11758 (23 Ноя 2014)

Я даже слышал что наоборот, игра на баяне полезна для сердца, т.к. низкие частоты (басы) на таком близком расстоянии как-то плодотворно влияют на его работу... А может меня так просто в детстве мотивировали)


----------



## vev (23 Ноя 2014)

_Scandalli_ (23.11.2014, 01:41) писал:


> А у меня подбородок кривой Из-за аккордеона)


У меня еще и нос перекошен, но раньше даже предположить не мог, что это от аккордеона


----------



## zet10 (23 Ноя 2014)

qwark (22.11.2014, 23:32) писал:


> Правда что игра на баяне или аккордеоне вредна для сердца, потому что приходится постоянно тянуть левой рукой меха?


Сущая правда!В результате постоянной нагрузки на мышцы левой руки,в венах образуется тромб который может в любой момент оборваться и отправить исполнителя в могилу.
С сердцем обстановка тоже не легче,т.к неправильная смена меха сбивает сердечные желудочки от привычных им ритмов работы,в результате чего у исполнителя может случиться инфаркт.
Далее...
Искривление позвоночника в результате постояного "сидения" или "стояния" с инструментом,а так же слепота которая вызвана постоянной нагрузкой на глаза,т.к инструмент очень тяжелый и это сказывается на глазных яблоках,зачастую "сумашествие" баяниста вызваное совершенно идиотским оригинальным репертуаром...
И судя по отзывам форумчан ( у оного подбородок кривой,у другого нос),я прихожу к выводу что аккордеон,Баян,гармонь это все инструменты которые относятся к ПОВЫШЕННОЙ ЗОНЕ РИСКА и играть на этих инструментах может обойтись себе дороже...либо инвалидом на всю жизнь останитесь,либо на тот свет отправитесь.


----------



## sedovmika (23 Ноя 2014)

Василий Назарович, 76 лет. Спрашиваю: в 76 остаются ли какие-то радости в жизни? Говорит искренне: только одна радость осталась - на баяне попиликать... Может быть баян хорош именно для души (в любом возраста), и это видимо полезно для здоровья. Конечно тут идет речь у которых солидная нагрузка от длительной, регулярной игры, но если играть по-немногу, "для души", видимо пользы больше чем вреда.


----------



## vev (23 Ноя 2014)

zet10 (23.11.2014, 16:55) писал:


> я прихожу к выводу что аккордеон,Баян,гармонь это все инструменты которые относятся к ПОВЫШЕННОЙ ЗОНЕ РИСКА и играть на этих инструментах может обойтись себе дороже...либо инвалидом на всю жизнь останитесь,либо на тот свет отправитесь.


Юра! 
Это что ж ты меня не предупредил, когда Scandalli продавал?! Можно сказать жизнь моя по твоей вине висит на волоске, а ты ни гу-гу? Что ж ты творишь?!


----------



## zet10 (23 Ноя 2014)

vev (23.11.2014, 18:08) писал:


> zet10 (23.11.2014, 16:55) писал:
> 
> 
> > я прихожу к выводу что аккордеон,Баян,гармонь это все инструменты которые относятся к ПОВЫШЕННОЙ ЗОНЕ РИСКА и играть на этих инструментах может обойтись себе дороже...либо инвалидом на всю жизнь останитесь,либо на тот свет отправитесь.
> ...


Жень,твоей жизни ни чего не угрожает,не беспокойся...
Дело в том что в твоем Аккордеоне стоит цельнопланочный бас,а уже научно доказано что человек играющий на инструменте с цельнопланочным басом и кусковыми голосами в дальнейшем излечивается от таких недугов как;
1) Женщины от бесплодия,мужчины от импотенции
2) пропадают фобии замкнутого пространства
3) улучшаются навыки опорно-двигательной системы
4)проподает тяга к алкоголю и курению.

Все это вызвано особым сплавом метала,который добовляется в цельнопланочный бас и в результате игры на инструменте мехом исполнителем приемом "тремолло", попадает в организм человека.


----------



## vev (23 Ноя 2014)

zet10 (23.11.2014, 19:27) писал:


> vev (23.11.2014, 18:08) писал:
> 
> 
> > zet10 (23.11.2014, 16:55) писал:
> ...


Слава богу! Но вот тягу к алкоголю могли бы и оставить


----------



## zet10 (23 Ноя 2014)

____


----------



## Евгений51 (23 Ноя 2014)

vev (23.11.2014, 19:30) писал:


> 4)проподает тяга к алкоголю


не верю.Значит параметры в метал закладывал сдвинутый по фазе человек.


----------



## zet10 (23 Ноя 2014)

Евгений51 (23.11.2014, 19:46) писал:


> vev (23.11.2014, 19:30) писал:
> 
> 
> > 4)проподает тяга к алкоголю
> ...


Параметры закладывались в Италии а они все там обладают удивительнейшим чувством пофигизма и раздолбайства.


----------



## Dmvlad (23 Ноя 2014)

*zet10*, 
Разрешите вопросик? есть ли в наличии модель фантини ccr 58/c/s? какова цена ? и на авито есть такая модель...наверное вами выставлена, но диапазон почему то судя по фото отличается от диапазона на вашем сайте. и Как игра на фантини отразится на моем здоровье? Может лучше другую модель присмотреть, менее вредную?


----------



## vev (23 Ноя 2014)

zet10 (23.11.2014, 19:27) писал:


> Все это вызвано особым сплавом метала,который добовляется в цельнопланочный бас и в результате игры на инструменте мехом исполнителем приемом "тремолло", попадает в организм человека.


Слава богу не тремолировал мехом сегодня, а то бы пиво пропало. А так пойду Хугардена тяпну.


----------



## zet10 (23 Ноя 2014)

Dmvlad (23.11.2014, 20:41) писал:


> *zet10*,
> Разрешите вопросик? есть ли в наличии модель фантини ccr 58/c/s? какова цена ? и на авито есть такая модель...наверное вами выставлена, но диапазон почему то судя по фото отличается от диапазона на вашем сайте. и Как игра на фантини отразится на моем здоровье? Может лучше другую модель присмотреть, менее вредную?


Модель модель фантини ccr 58/c/s в наличии есть,цена 4800 евро,на Авито разумеется этот инструмент выставлен нами.
Фото на Авито аналогичное другой модели на модели фантини ccr 58/c/s диапазон 58 нот Ля#- Соль.
За здоровье не переживайте,Фирма Фантини и я в ее лице гарантируем Чистейший экологический продукт из натуральных пород высококачественной древисины!


----------



## zet10 (23 Ноя 2014)

Dmvlad (23.11.2014, 20:41) писал:


> *zet10*,
> Разрешите вопросик? есть ли в наличии модель фантини ccr 58/c/s? какова цена ? и на авито есть такая модель...наверное вами выставлена, но диапазон почему то судя по фото отличается от диапазона на вашем сайте. и Как игра на фантини отразится на моем здоровье? Может лучше другую модель присмотреть, менее вредную?


Модель модель фантини ccr 58/c/s в наличии есть,цена 4800 евро,на Авито разумеется этот инструмент выставлен нами.
Фото на Авито аналогичное другой модели на модели фантини ccr 58/c/s диапазон 58 нот Ля#- Соль.
За здоровье не переживайте,Фирма Фантини и Я в лицеэтой фирмы гарантируем Чистейший экологический продукт из натуральных пород высококачественной древисины!


----------



## vev (23 Ноя 2014)

Dmvlad (23.11.2014, 20:41) писал:


> Может лучше другую модель присмотреть, менее вредную?


Дима, бери цельную планку в басу. И уху приятно и здоровье сохранишь


----------



## Petrbayan (23 Ноя 2014)

Еще очень вредно для здоровья играть на инструменте баян или аккордеон -бесплатно. От такой игры у слушателя развивается чувство отвращения, неприязни к инструменту, а у исполнителя развивается геморойное яблоко. Так как частицы потраченных евро за инструмент, расщепляются в карманах производителя на атомы совести и расходы благополучия, а затраты на инструмент так и не окупаются. Не малую роль вреда для здоровья играет как уже было сказано выше " оригинальный репертуар" написанный глубокой, больной и не уемной мыслью. На раннем этапе становления музыканта баянониста, аккордеонаниста, большую часть здоровья, отнимают междууродные конкурсы "ИМЯНИ МЕНЯ". В общей проблеме нарушается связь, исполнительства с потребностью социума в сеем искусстве. А самое главное потраченные несколько десятков лет жизни, как будто за убийство отсидел, но к сожалению самого себя.


----------



## zet10 (23 Ноя 2014)

vev (23.11.2014, 21:04) писал:


> Dmvlad (23.11.2014, 20:41) писал:
> 
> 
> > Может лучше другую модель присмотреть, менее вредную?
> ...


Поставим,не вопрос


----------



## vev (23 Ноя 2014)

Petrbayan (23.11.2014, 21:05) писал:


> Еще очень вредно для здоровья играть на инструменте баян или аккордеон -бесплатно. От такой игры у слушателя развивается чувство отвращения, неприязни к инструменту, а у исполнителя развивается гиморойное яблоко. Так как частицы потраченных евро за инструмент, расщеплятся в карманах производителя на атомы совести и расходы благополучия, а затраты на инструмент так и не окупаются.


А как по-вашему, игра в переходе за гроши способна хоть как-то компенсировать это вред?


----------



## Dmvlad (23 Ноя 2014)

vev (23.11.2014, 21:04) писал:


> Dmvlad (23.11.2014, 20:41) писал:
> 
> 
> > Может лучше другую модель присмотреть, менее вредную?
> ...


Дык взял бы...да нет оной вроде в фантини


----------



## vev (23 Ноя 2014)

Dmvlad (23.11.2014, 21:09) писал:


> vev (23.11.2014, 21:04) писал:
> 
> 
> > Dmvlad (23.11.2014, 20:41) писал:
> ...


Дык Юра обещал!
После пощупывания моего струмента, он загорелся по-моему идеей реализовать на Fantini эту опцию


----------



## zet10 (23 Ноя 2014)

Dmvlad (23.11.2014, 21:09) писал:


> vev (23.11.2014, 21:04) писал:
> 
> 
> > Dmvlad (23.11.2014, 20:41) писал:
> ...


Дык мы уже с декабря начнем ее ставить,после историей с Евгением я одержим этой мыслью.


----------



## vev (23 Ноя 2014)

zet10 (23.11.2014, 21:16) писал:


> Дык мы уже с декабря начнем ее ставить,после историей с Евгением я одержим этой мыслью.


Юра, а мне процент?! За "на водку"


----------



## zet10 (23 Ноя 2014)

vev (23.11.2014, 21:20) писал:


> zet10 (23.11.2014, 21:16) писал:
> 
> 
> > Дык мы уже с декабря начнем ее ставить,после историей с Евгением я одержим этой мыслью.
> ...


Жень об чем речь? Отсанется даже За "на коньяк"


----------



## vev (23 Ноя 2014)

zet10 (23.11.2014, 21:24) писал:


> vev (23.11.2014, 21:20) писал:
> 
> 
> > zet10 (23.11.2014, 21:16) писал:
> ...


Заметано!


----------



## Dmvlad (23 Ноя 2014)

Ладно...подождемспоследкабрьского выпуска...прямо заинтриговали, может и евро падет к тому времени хоть немного, вроде к тому идет


----------



## Сергей С (23 Ноя 2014)

Тему как-то запустили не в обозначенной в заголовке русло. А меж тем вопросец актуальный. Век баяниста - исполнителя недолог? До 60, если повезет. Так чтоб за спиной не шептались. А так ведь, на уровне до 50 в среднем. А как правильно относиться к суставам:диета, режим, тепло, массаж, еще что? А то ведь только консу прикончишь, как пошло - спины, руки, вены. Поделитесь опытом, как баянисту блюсти себя для профессиональной деятельности?


----------



## zet10 (23 Ноя 2014)

Сергей С (23.11.2014, 22:08) писал:


> А меж тем вопросец актуальный. Век баяниста - исполнителя недолог? До 60, если повезет.


Это очень оптиместично!Тут ко мне на досуге приезжали баянисты из Осиповского оркестра и сказали,что уже 45 лет на работу не берут.


----------



## Petrbayan (23 Ноя 2014)

Юр, а ты Ленина видел?


----------



## zet10 (23 Ноя 2014)

Petrbayan (23.11.2014, 22:29) писал:


> Юр, а ты Ленина видел


После того как я тебя увидел,мне уже ни какой Ленин не страшен.


----------



## Новиков Игорь (24 Ноя 2014)

zet10 (23.11.2014, 22:55) писал:


> Petrbayan (23.11.2014, 22:29) писал:
> 
> 
> > Юр, а ты Ленина видел
> ...


Юру то не терзайте.По поводу Ильича - это ко мне. На первом субботнике таскал я с ним бревно по Кремлю - вот теперь, спина иной раз и побаливает,если минут так сорок, стоя то поиграть!


----------



## diorel (24 Мар 2015)

,Баян,гармонь это все инструменты которые относятся к ПОВЫШЕННОЙ ЗОНЕ РИСКА и играть на этих инструментах может обойтись себе дороже...либо инвалидом на всю жизнь останитесь,либо на тот свет отправитесь.

Вы пишите о профессиональной игре на этих инструментах.А любительская игра, наоборот положительно влияет на здоровье. В Германии даже врачи прописывают пожилым людям занятия на музыкальных инструментах. Об этом мне поведал наш общий знакомый Вальди Березовский


----------



## oleg45120 (24 Мар 2015)

Спина - больная тема для всех баянистов-аккордеонистов. Я много врачей обошел. Все говорят одно и то же: бассейн и гимнастика. Надо спину закачивать. Укреплять мышцы. Я даже в декатлоне купил тренажер для гиперэкстензии http://www.decathlon.ru/trenazher-tl500-id_8162483.html. Каждое утро занимаюсь. Вроде получше со спиной стало. Но заниматься надо каждый день.


----------



## Kuzalogly (29 Мар 2015)

Спина- понятное дело. А я вот спрошу непонятно куда относящийся вопрос. То ли в "ремонт", то ли сюда.
Короче. Я такой довольно массивный , и живот (мышцы!)) есть. И нижняя пряжка левого ремня поэтому касается низа мехов и оставляет там некие небольшие потёртости. Я пока изготовил байковую муфту, и насадил на то место. Но неужели нет иного выхода?


----------



## vev (29 Мар 2015)

Kuzalogly (29.03.2015, 13:54) писал:


> Спина- понятное дело. А я вот спрошу непонятно куда относящийся вопрос. То ли в "ремонт", то ли сюда.
> Короче. Я такой довольно массивный , и живот (мышцы!)) есть. И нижняя пряжка левого ремня поэтому касается низа мехов и оставляет там некие небольшие потёртости. Я пока изготовил байковую муфту, и насадил на то место. Но неужели нет иного выхода?


Хорошо, что про "мышцы" сразу сказали, а то уж хотел к диетологу сразу направить 

А на чем Вы играете? На концертниках, вроде как bellows protector стоит и к меху достаточно сложно добраться.


----------



## Kuzalogly (29 Мар 2015)

Я по-простому, в концертной деятельности не участвую. Класс пока не тот. Прибор- обычный пожилой Вельт 7/8, всё вроде отрегулировано. Играю стоя, перед зеркалом. У меня далеко за плечами (оч. далеко) муз. школа по классу ф-но, так что с правой рукой не вопрос. А левую бегло осваиваю только перед зеркалом, иначе не получается.((( Ну, вот пряжка и мешает мехам...


----------



## vev (29 Мар 2015)

Kuzalogly (29.03.2015, 22:27) писал:


> Я по-простому, в концертной деятельности не участвую. Класс пока не тот. Прибор- обычный пожилой Вельт 7/8, всё вроде отрегулировано. Играю стоя, перед зеркалом. У меня далеко за плечами (оч. далеко) муз. школа по классу ф-но, так что с правой рукой не вопрос. А левую бегло осваиваю только перед зеркалом, иначе не получается.((( Ну, вот пряжка и мешает мехам...


А Вы сядьте. Левая пойдет быстрее, если вы эту дурь с зеркалом из головы выкинете. Представьте какую дополнительную работу делает мозг, преобразую и анализируя Ваши пасы левой рукой. Тактильных ощущений Вам вполне хватит, особенно учитывая, что играть Вы далее будете именно по ним, ощущениям
Лучше всего, если кто-то Вам покажет, как надо сидеть с инструментом. Поверьте, там очень много тонкостей и, чтобы, облегчить процесс обучения, с посадкой надо разбираться в первую очередь


----------

